# So is uber illegal in California



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

So I was talking to one of my coworkers about uber. Then he went on to say that in some counties you could be considered a ********** service (whatever that means) and the city could ticket you and impound your vehicle, for not having a taxi/limo license


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

No, we are TNC. we can only get rides from phone apps. We dont offer rides to people off the street. We're legit.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

TNC stands for what?? 
I've been a uber driver. Since April of this year part-time Friday night only. I'm new to all this I'm still a. Rookie


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

I started 2 weeks ago. I don't remember what it stands for. But that is what Uber, Lyft, and all the other competitors are, TNC's. transportation network companies???


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Guys c'mon!
TNC: Transport Network Company.
It's legal in all of the State of California.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Guys c'mon!
> TNC: Transport Network Company.
> It's legal in of the State of California.


Although Uber would tell you that they are NOT a transportation company, they are a tech company!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

TNC = Transportation Network Company. The PUC has decided to try and regulate Uber and Lyft and gave them this special designation while the process of "RuleMaking" is going on. It is still going on as we speak. Therefor Uber is technically somewhat legal but what has not been done yet is change the vehicle code to reflect the new carrier category. So technically you could get pulled over and given a ticket for the traditional charges of transporting passengers for hire without commercial insurance or commercial registration. But once you got to court it would get thrown out because the lawyers bring up the "rule making " procedure. 

This does not mean though that TNC's can operate at airports, county property or any private property. The PUC has jurisdiction over California roads. And for example all roads inside airports are private and belong to the city or an organization chartered by the city to run the airport. So they make their own rules for their own roads. This is why you hear of TNC drivers getting towed at airports all the time and why some refuse to take passengers to or from airports.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> TNC = Transportation Network Company. The PUC has decided to try and regulate Uber and Lyft and gave them this special designation while the process of "RuleMaking" is going on. It is still going on as we speak. Therefor Uber is technically somewhat legal but what has not been done yet is change the vehicle code to reflect the new carrier category. So technically you could get pulled over and given a ticket for the traditional charges of transporting passengers for hire without commercial insurance or commercial registration. But once you got to court it would get thrown out because the lawyers bring up the "rule making " procedure.
> 
> This does not mean though that TNC's can operate at airports, county property or any private property. The PUC has jurisdiction over California roads. And for example all roads inside airports are private and belong to the city or an organization chartered by the city to run the airport. So they make their own rules for their own roads. This is why you hear of TNC drivers getting towed at airports all the time and why some refuse to take passengers to or from airports.


Good to know ill have to call Ontario airport to make sure I can pick up pax there. Thank you for the INfO


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

ONT is actually run by LAX world airports so the answer is no, not allowed just like at LAX. But they have so little enforcement it is basically allowed because there are not police patrolling the pick up area. If they see a Chauffeur inside the terminal with a sign and call to the ticketing desk and find out no chauffeur got a $12.00 permit in the last 30 minutes they will follow the chauffeur and customer out to their car in the parking lot and do an investigation. But picking up a stranger in the lanes right out side of the terminal does not get a second glance.


----------

